# needs some advice. 3 days training. mon/wed/fri



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok, so my living situation has just changed and from now on realistically i am only going to be able to work out mondat-friday.

i really want to maximise my routine to give me the best results possible.

just wandering what people ideas are for this?

3 days full bodys work outs...

3 day split. once per muscle muscle a week

strongman 5x5

etc. any advice as always is appreciated


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I would split your body in to two workouts.back,legs,bis....chest,delts,tris.m/w/f

Youd get more growth out of this than everything once a week.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

should i try then doing, mon-tues then thurs-fri

so 2 on 1 off 2 on 2off as such


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought you said you could only train monday,wed and friday.If you can train all weekdays that gives you more options.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maxie said:


> I would split your body in to two workouts.back,legs,bis....chest,delts,tris.m/w/f
> 
> Youd get more growth out of this than everything once a week.


a full training day on biceps ?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> ok, so my living situation has just changed and from now on realistically i am only going to be able to work out mondat-friday.


yeah anytime monday to friday. i would not dedicate that much time to my biceps or triceps.

i was thinking of something like

chest/back/tri/bi's monday

legs/abs/shoulders tuesday

wednesday rest

thursday repeat monday maybe a different routine though

and friday repeat tuesday with an slightly adjusted routine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Could give http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html a try


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my current idea for the training is

day 1, chest,back,bi's,tri's

bench press 5x5 currently 85kg

bench press negatives. 5-7 105kg

semi deadlift 105kg 5-7, bar goes down with the bench and i use my back/shoulders/legs to reset it to the top position.

Bent over row, 5x5 70kg

pectoral fly straight arms, 5x5

pull ups/chion ups. 8 pull ups, 15 chinups, 5-6 pull ups, chinups to fail, normally around 7-9. this is for my biceps as well as back.

tricep press. 5 sets of 7 reps at the maximum weight the machine has to offer. working up in reps.

barbell curls, 40kg 5x5

cabled butteflys low position, 4x8 or untill fail on each set

Day 2

legs/ shoulders / abs

Squats

leg extension

leg curl

shoulder press with barbell

shoulder shrugs

weighted legs raises 5kg per leg

weighted captain chairs 5kg per leg

crunch with knee raises

sholder press with dumbells.

i normally alternate between each area i am working out, so il do 1 leg then 1 abs then 1 shoulders and back to legs, same on day 1.

this is what i am doing currently and it seems to be working, but if i did this 2 on 1 off 2on 2off i think it would be pretty hard. i do this 2 on 2 off.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

so the hyper trophy idea seems interesting.... im a little confused though. i understand the logic but not the science.

so basically though its 3 minor full body workouts. as heavy as can be done for 10 reps and 2 sets of. with staggered 2 week rep ranges

i.e first 2 weeks, could be 2 sets of 5x5 at a heavier weight

then next two would be a slightly lighter weight with 2 sets of 10, then repeat but hopefully slightly heavier then the previous 2 sets with 5 reps


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking at your avi, I would go for loads on compound excersizes like Stronglifts 5x5 type of thing, and eat sh1t loads of good food, its ideal for a 3 day training week with rest days in-between.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

2 weeks of 1x15

2 weeks 2x10

2 weeks 3x5

2 weeks 3x5 with forced reps/negs

have a look around the HST forum for ideas etc. http://www.thinkmuscle.com/forum/index.php


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i understand what your saying and i have been doing a strength 5x5 routine and seeing gains, and i have worked extemely hard in getting to my current point where i can focus on building with out having to worry about losing or gaining much fat.

february 2011 33% bf, currently around 11% picture in avi is around 12%


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also i think i should mention, i am doing something called short bulking which has been working well before anyone questions it lol. 9 weeks, 8.4lbs of lbm gained and 4.5lbs of fat loss. so its doing ok so far atleast.

this basically means i do 2 weeks of eating around a 800 surplus and then 2 weeks of eating about a 800 defict. so for me its 3400-3800 calories bulking and 1800-2100 cutting.

will this be affected or would it actually work quite well with the hst training? i find i pack on muscle quite quickly currently and my strength is maintained for the 2 weeks in the cut. for example. first 2 weeks cut i was doing 65kg bench. by the end of the first 2 weeks bulk i was doing 75kg. i then had 4 weeks cut and maintained and improved form on the 75kg bench, then next 2 week bulk i actuall managed 85kg bench and i am 1 weeks into the cut and still able to do 85kg with better form then previously. i think the negatives really help with keeping my strength.

so 2 weeks of 1x15 on a cut

2 weeks 2x10 on a bulk

2 weeks 3x5 on a cut

2 weeks 3x5 with forced reps/negs on a bulk

this doesnt actually look that bad to me but i am wandering wether i will still make the gains ok. i would obviously go heavier on each 2 week section. but would the 3x5 on the cut be affected too much. although because i swap so often i seem to find my strength doesnt seem to aget affected much at all. unlike when i have cut for 8 weeks + and have noticed the strength slowly goes or the exercises get much harder and recovery etc.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Why not just do PUSH/PULL/LEGS?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

X2 push pull legs

Tried tested and love it


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> a full training day on biceps ?


No mate back,legs and bis.Monday

Chest delts,and tris.Wednesday.

Then repeat.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> Why not just do PUSH/PULL/LEGS?


Deffo the best option if your gonna do a 3 day split


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

mate ive just started the stronglifts 5x5 and i would suggest going for that

im loving it my body is aching big time from this type of training.

and i can also only do 3 times a week so this fits in great mon wed fri and it not a long winded training session trying to fit everything in


----------

